# Anybody ever make binocular covers?



## racer122 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm trying to find a way to cover my binoculars while they hang on my neck. The stupid little caps are such a pain to keep track of, and I've got no solid ideas.

Anybody ever do this?


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I've thought about something made of neopreme like the scopecoat for rifle scopes but I've never tried it.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bino Covers*

About 15 years ago I sewed my bino covers to some thick boot leather. I have a tab on the back of the leather with a slot cut in the for a section of the strap to slide thru so I can cover the lenses when it is raining. Put the caps on the binos then some glue on top of the cap. Set the leather on top of the caps with some weight on the top and let the glue dry, then stitch the caps to the leather.


----------



## racer122 (Aug 5, 2010)

robin, that's great. that's about what I had in mind! I'll have to grab mine and see how I can rig this up. THANKS!


----------



## racer122 (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## tllhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I made a scope coat system for mine. I ordered a square foot of 4mm neoprene from an online store. It was pretty cheap. While waiting for the neoprene to arrive I used my binos to make a paper pattern. It took three pieces. One for the eye piece, one for large end and one for the body. When neoprene arrived I cut out the pieces. You need two of each obviously. You need to allow extra material for the seam. When that was done my wife was concerned that it was to thick for her sewing machine to handle so I took it to a shop that did interior car leather work. They said they were busy but one of the guys said he would squeeze it in when he could. I left the parts with him with some instructions. He said he would call when it was done but it would probably be several days. Two hours later he called and said it was ready. That was two or three years ago and they are still working perfectly. They simply stretch over each side.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

tllhunter said:


> I made a scope coat system for mine.


Pics?


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

I just posted a thread about this stuff

http://sugru.com/us/about

may be able to produce covers with it. Give it a look


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

I just purchased a cover from Tango Archery. It was pricey (~$30), but EXACTLY what I was looking for.


















Note the dirt and debris inside the eyepieces from the days of old... now that I have these "Clean Eyes" covers I won't have to deal with that any longer.

(I am in no way affiliated with Tango)


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

CootShooter said:


> I just purchased a cover from Tango Archery. It was pricey (~$30), but EXACTLY what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> Note the dirt and debris inside the eyepieces from the days of old... now that I have these "Clean Eyes" covers I won't have to deal with that any longer.
> ...


Boo.. hiss.. not DIY :wink:


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

I could make one like the one listed on Tango Archery. I would just make it out of fabric and make one for the top and bottom and connect the two with some elastic.


----------



## racer122 (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually, I was at a sporting goods store this weekend and noticed a sunglasses case made from neoprene, which I grabbed. It's in the process of becoming a cover like the "cat eyes" one above.


----------

